# snipers



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Those Soggy Bottom boys keep on picking away at the NY troops

Ctiicda and Big Jim let loose another volley- I can take a joke BUT
They are starting to piss me off

Anyway here are the pics of some fine smokes from the rebs


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

This is like the War that will not end...Great pick up!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I feel your pain they got me also with great smokes ....great bomb


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice pickups brother. Nice bomb fellas


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Enjoy the smokes bro.... i am still speechless from the hit you got me with today!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

these guys are out of hand


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

jitzy said:


> these guys are out of hand


there are more floating out there!f


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Jim and Charles make a great team.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Go Johnny reb!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

they got you too in ?


----------



## Anjanettea-cl (May 24, 2007)

Very nice hits from the SC Folks. Enjoy.


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice hit boys - keep'em flying:lol:


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

Enjoy Bro...


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice smokes.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Sweet hit.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hits!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

They just keep coming...


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow another one tag teamed...nice hit


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Those guys are out of control!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

My God, it's WW III!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet hits!


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

When will they learn? :biggrin:


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

nice line up


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice hit!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

This is really cool to wathch!!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

That is a seroiusly sick collection right there..WOW!! BTW, is anyone keeping score of the war bewteen the states?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Who's Joking???*



LkyLindy said:


> Those Soggy Bottom boys keep on picking away at the NY troops
> 
> Ctiicda and Big Jim let loose another volley- I can take a joke BUT
> They are starting to piss me off
> ...


Yipee... this is just plain fun...


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice hits


----------

